# Winner:  Wet T-Shirt Contest



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)

View attachment 8418


----------



## Ina (Jul 9, 2014)

Funny!! :lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 9, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2014)

What a great dad!
:lol:


----------



## Misty (Jul 10, 2014)

How sweet and funny :laugh:


----------

